# T2 ? The Fat Terminator?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fat Termination – that layer of body fat that has infiltrated the lean physiques most possessed last summer represents the bad. So as summer approaches thousands everywhere are looking for a quick and easy solution to dropping the fat and, as some of my students would say, “get their rip on”. They want to quickly [...]

*Read More...*


----------

